# So what kinds of things have you figured out



## MamaMyers (Nov 21, 2017)

Post everything you have figured out so far.


----------



## MamaMyers (Nov 21, 2017)

Like where do we sell fish and. Bugs and stuff lol ok if you figured out anything that's like old game let us know


----------

